# [Help] Want to buy a Full HD LED Monitor around 8k.



## Feluda (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys,
I want to buy a monitor with Full HD (1920x1080p) 21.5" LED Monitor around 8k.
Till now I prefered Dell ST2220M in my point of view. What do you think?


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd suggest Dell ST2220L for 8.5k. Its the same monitor with an HDMI port.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 27, 2011)

+2 for Dell ST2220L


----------



## Feluda (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanx. I wat to know that -  Is *Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-SC* or *Asus M4A78LT-MLE* has HDMI output?

Thanx. I wat to know that -  Is *Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-SC* or *Asus M4A78LT-MLE* has HDMI output?


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 27, 2011)

go for  Dell ST2220L.gud VFM .


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

dell st2220l has bad reviews.


----------



## Skud (Jun 27, 2011)

^^where?


----------



## Feluda (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to know that is my mentioned motherboard(#4) support HDMI output?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

BenQ G2222HDL 21.5" FULL HD LED Monitor @ 8.5k


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 29, 2011)

None of them have an HDMI out , but they have DVI, you can use DVI-HDMI cable. There is no difference between the signals carried by DVI and HDMI, so it doesn't matter if it is HDMI out or DVI to HDMI


----------



## Renny (Jun 30, 2011)

+1 for Benq G2222HDL, it has D-Sub and DVI but no HDMI.


----------

